# 8Values - 70 Fragen



## RtZk (23. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

8Values ist für diejenigen die es nicht Wissen ein Test, der die, sagen wir mal politische Meinung aufzeigt, bzw. in welche Richtung die Person tendiert. 
Der Test ist in 4 Bereiche unterteilt, namentlich "Economic" ; "Diplomatic" ; "Civil" und "Societal" . 
8values


Mein Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. November 2018)

Dem Test nach bin ich ein Sozialliberaler.
Das empfinde ich als extreme Beleidigung.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2018)

Der Test gilt aber nur für die Amerikanische Politik.


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Passt aber trotzdem bei mir recht gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

